# Yoko absolved of blame for Beatles split



## Guest (Oct 23, 2013)

*Yoko Ono was 'very, very thankful' Paul McCartney absolved her of blame for Beatles split*

John Lennon's widow says the reaction against her in the wake of the band's break-up helped make her who she is.

Finally, 43 years after they broke up, undisputed peace has broken out in the Beatles' camp. Last year, Paul McCartney 
admitted the band's split had not been the fault of Yoko Ono, who married John Lennon in 1969. Now Ono has said she is 
"thankful" for McCartney's words.

In an interview with the Times, Ono said of McCartney's admission: "I was very, very thankful. I mean I was shocked. I thought, 
'Now you are saying it? Now, after 40 years? But it was very good. In the atmosphere that the world created for us, it was not 
easy for him to say something like that." Nevertheless, she said the hatred directed at her in the wake of the Beatles' break-up 
had been a crucial factor in her development as an artist in the subsequent years. "I'm starting to understand something interesting,
" she said. "If all those people hadn't bashed me, what would I be doing now? What I am now was made by all those terrible incidents. 
I thought it was terrible all those years, but when I think about it now, I realise it was a blessing." It seems impossible to keep the 
Beatles out of the news. McCartney has just released his latest solo album, New, and the Beatles themselves are likely to chalk up 
yet another No 1 album when the second volume of their BBC sessions is released on 11 November. For those who prefer something 
quieter, Ringo Starr has put together a picture book for small children based on the lyrics of Octopus's Garden.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Well I'm sure there were many causes, but at the heart of it all John, Paul, George & Ringo-and they would all have been influenced by those around them--including Yoko.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

See: Spinal Tap.

A spouse's influence within a band is rarely a good mix.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Macca prob just can no longer remember wth it was all about.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

At this stage of the game it all means pretty much nothing.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

As much as I love the Beatles, no band is more important than the person you love.

Clearly John and Yoko loved each other deeply.

Anyone who can't understand that......


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

the beatles broke up because you cant go on like tht forever. paul wanted to be a pop star, john wanted to be a political activist, george wanted enlightenment, and ringo just wanted to play drums. imo john was the beatles biggest problem. pissed off dirty hippy. we are all better off without him and his vitriolic regurgitations


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

cheezyridr said:


> the beatles broke up because you cant go on like tht forever. paul wanted to be a pop star, john wanted to be a political activist, george wanted enlightenment, and ringo just wanted to play drums. imo john was the beatles biggest problem. pissed off dirty hippy. we are all better off without him and his vitriolic regurgitations


I think you let your monkey out of the pinata again.

John was fantastic, the world needed him, he was a product of his era. I agree the Beatles couldn't go on forever, and really, why would they want to? They had all the success, fame and money anyone could ever want. As individuals they all got to pursue their own muses in whatever direction they fancied.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Here's an interesting viewpoint... BEWARE HEAVY LANGUAGE.

[video=youtube;EaCKKHcpf0w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EaCKKHcpf0w[/video]


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> imo john was the beatles biggest problem. pissed off dirty hippy. we are all better off without him and his vitriolic regurgitations


Someone needs a hug.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

cheezyridr said:


> the beatles broke up because you cant go on like tht forever. paul wanted to be a pop star, john wanted to be a political activist, george wanted enlightenment, and ringo just wanted to play drums. imo john was the beatles biggest problem. pissed off dirty hippy. we are all better off without him and his vitriolic regurgitations


[video=youtube_share;rLxsEPKl29M]http://youtu.be/rLxsEPKl29M[/video]


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Shark said:


> Someone needs a hug.



just dont squeeze too hard. i'm feelin gassy.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

mrmatt1972 said:


> John was fantastic, the world needed him,


John was somebody that needed to come back down to earth and reality. Its easy to preach love and peace to the extent he tried to do when you don't have regular life to deal with. I'll give him props for trying but it was completely unrealistic. A guy with his social status and power not to mention personal wealth he was probably willing to use he could have handled his "cause" in a completely different way. I think part of the reason John is celebrated is because his life was tragically cut short, if he kept on eventually people would have started to ignore him.

- - - Updated - - -

I should add that some of the music the Beatles and John made is fantastic and I am a fan. I just don't necessarily agree with everyones politics or methods.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

John wrote Imagine.

I can't ignore that.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

vadsy said:


> John was somebody that needed to come back down to earth and reality. Its easy to preach love and peace to the extent he tried to do when you don't have regular life to deal with. I'll give him props for trying but it was completely unrealistic. A guy with his social status and power not to mention personal wealth he was probably willing to use he could have handled his "cause" in a completely different way. I think part of the reason John is celebrated is because his life was tragically cut short, if he kept on eventually people would have started to ignore him. - - - Updated - - - I should add that some of the music the Beatles and John made is fantastic and I am a fan. I just don't necessarily agree with everyones politics or methods.


Well said. Baggism. Jesus.


----------

